# I have a quail problem



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

See, they look so innocent. Little bitty bowling pins runnning diagonally across the yard, curliques on their heads just to make them all the more adorable.

Yes, well. Evil little beasts have stripped every leaf off my baby broccoli seedlings and my peas. 

Deterrents? My broccoli is just little green twigs and my peas not far behind. Debating whether I should replant the things or give up and put something they're not so fond of out.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like you need a recipe.....


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

plastic bird netting is cheap


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

Stuff them....and serve them with broccoli and peas.


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

Fried quail is mighty tasty. Other than that bird netting maybe?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL, you should get a dog.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

We-ell, Otter... about that... um. Yeah. We're on day three and I'm hoping he stays acting just like this. I thought about pming you about him, but figured I could hear you chortling enough already. LOL

I'm trying to picture any way of killing them that would a) make any difference, they're everywhere and b) not obliterate my fence. Can you trap quail?

My neighbor has a big orange tom who regularly brings home huge rats. He is often found sunning in my yard, but apparently the tiny quail are not enough of a challenge for him. Ingrate. Nevermind the owl who hangs out in the other neighbor's tree at night.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

They will only pull them when they are first sprouted. Put something over the seedlings until they get up just a bit more.

Their favorite is the very first leaf of lettuce that peeks up. In case you are trying to find something they won't eat, lettuce is not it. Nor is chard.

Mine don't touch corn plants, squash, melons, tomatoes. But my quail didn't eat my snow peas, either.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> They will only pull them when they are first sprouted. Put something over the seedlings until they get up just a bit more.
> 
> *Their favorite is the very first leaf of lettuce that peeks up. In case you are trying to find something they won't eat, lettuce is not it. Nor is chard.*
> Mine don't touch corn plants, squash, melons, tomatoes. But my quail didn't eat my snow peas, either.


Lettuce seed is cheap, maybe some sacrificial rows, planted early? Keep 'em round until hunting season? Otherwise row covers. 

I'd love to hear the sound of Bob--White around here. They don't range this far, apparently.

geo


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Awww! Congrats! I know that's a big step for you!

Yes, you can trap quail. Plans are everywhere online. 
Also, teaching your pup to chase quail does NOT mean he'll chase chickens (of course, you'll still have to teach him not to as pups want to chase everything). Quail and chickens smell different. He'll learn that one is a good smell and one is a _No! _smell.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I WISH I had your 'problem'. Quail are delicious! Get your 20 gauge #7 shot.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Otter. You assume I have a puppy. 

What I have is a seven pound, middleaged (we think) overweight chihuahuha who wants to be either napping in the sun or following me around. Chase? Ha. Please. Bark? Oh, we don't do that.

I don't have a dog so much as a quiet, furry shadow. He plays and runs a bit, sure, but I have never had a dog so uninterested in other creatures. 

Off to google quail traps. And the legality of such, seeing as I am in California and these would just *have* to be the stinking state bird, I discover this morning. Gaaaaahhhh. They have eagles and condors and choose the quail?


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

I would trade you any day for the 4 deer eating my garden.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm haveing your problem with Blackbirds. They nest in our pine trees. My broclli was growing and the peas....last night I went out to water them,they are gone.I have some thin fabric,I'll be covering things today.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Have Shotgun, Will Travel


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Have Shotgun, Will Travel


The sad thing is you could shot a person on your property if you feel threatened, but would get arrested for shotting deer out of season.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Let's see... I have (in order of problems) 1) wild turkeys 2) deer 3) quail 4) ravens (they steal eggs). I live in the middle of town. So, the wild turkeys are protected, mighty expensive dinner at $5000. They, and the deer, bed down in my neighbors woodsy yard and roam the town. They love gooseberries (wild turkeys) and, I am sure, any other berries not adequately covered up. The deer just nibble on the edges of the garden, I guess there are better things to eat (the alfalfa three blocks over!). Actually I've never noticed the quail get into things, but then my peas have mysteriously not germinated well for the last couple of years, maybe the quail HAVE been visiting??? ack! 

See what happens when you live in a town of 200 people?


----------

